# Does it matter where we buy? AT&T or Apple Store?



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

For those people that are going down to the states to pick up phones, does it matter if you go to an Apple Store or AT&T? I hear people talking about purchases from the apple store all the time, but not many from AT&T. Any recent purchasers that hit up AT&T? Anything to report about sales to Canadians with Canadian ID and credit cards?


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

i'm not really one to make the call since i havn't purchased one yet, but just from what i've been hearing from friends and also people online, it seems like AT&T is the better way to go. havn't heard a single story of someone being refused at an AT&T store, but i've heard numerous "bad" stories about Apple Stores. i've been kinda wondering about this too myself (picking up an iphone next week), but i'm personally planning to get mine at an AT&T store.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

yah maybe thats why we dont hear much about the AT&T stores!


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

*The bottom line...*

Here is the REAL answer:

I'm Canadian alien-resident in the US. So I know how you guys are feeling about all this buying-unlocking-etc. 

To buy and iPhone, whatever store, you NEED a US credit card WITH a US address  . I do not know about gift-Debit cards. That's what AT&T and Apple are advertising all over the place in their store here. No cash anymore. Ah yes, I almost forgot, 2 iPhone maximum per person. 

Let's hope Mr. Rogers is nice enough to slash the data plans and get a hold on this AWESOME phone-PDA-MP3 player-Internet browser. This little machine is the best device I have ever seen. Please, Ted, do whatever you have to and get the dammm iPhone in Canada !!!

Best of luck to you guys !

--------------
For fun and work...
 MacBook Pro (15.4"-2.33GHz-4GB)
For more fun...
 iPod Photos (40GB)


----------



## SteveoSchwartzo (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, dude, I have to say to the guy above me. I'm pretty sure you mean well with your answer, but it helps us in NO way. We know that Apple says we can't buy a Iphone with cash. And wouldn't you know it, we also know that you can only buy 2. I'm hoping that everyone who is planning on buying a Iphone would actually know basic information like this.

Please, tell me, have you bought a Iphone? Have you read the posts by people who have? Well, you may not know this, but even since Apple has "banned" the sale of Iphones to anyone with a Americian address, Canadians are still buying them! I know, it IS insane! And on top of that, there ACTUALLY getting them with CANADIAN credit cards!

So, please, members of Ehmac, don't post on threads with useless information we all know. I for one would love to actually hear from someone who tried to get one from a AT&T store, and what happened. In advance, thank you.



Oh, and please don't remind us how awesome the phone is. We know its a awesome phone, don't pour more salt into our wounds....


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

I dont know if thats necessarily the REAL answer, but its definately good input for us. I went down and bought two with my canadian visa and canadian drivers license with no problem. One other person in the forum just did the same about three days ago.

And yeah, the two per person thing still sucks


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought two iPhones from Apple Stores (one each on two separate occassions) with my Canadian credit card and photo ID. No troubles, no questions asked, no problems. Just walked in, asked for the phones, then walked out (after paying, of course).


----------



## pm_john (Nov 15, 2007)

JustAMacUser said:


> I bought two iPhones from Apple Stores (one each on two separate occassions) with my Canadian credit card and photo ID. No troubles, no questions asked, no problems. Just walked in, asked for the phones, then walked out (after paying, of course).



I done the same a few days ago in Buffalo. No problem at all.


----------



## pm_john (Nov 15, 2007)

JustAMacUser said:


> I bought two iPhones from Apple Stores (one each on two separate occassions) with my Canadian credit card and photo ID. No troubles, no questions asked, no problems. Just walked in, asked for the phones, then walked out (after paying, of course).



I done the same a few days ago in Buffalo, no problem at all.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

NICE ! I'm glad they do. I do not know why but this policy seems to be different from state to state and city to city.

Around South Jersey and Delaware, it's US card and US address. 

You know what ? Definitely not important. The thing is: if it's works, that's important ! eh ?

Cheers !


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

I got mine without an actual gov ID. And I've herd that A&TT are really rude to canadians and they want to see american ID and also want you to sign up for a new phone plan.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Has anyone bought a phone in the last few days? Did you get 1.1.1 or 1.1.2?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

scandy said:


> Has anyone bought a phone in the last few days? Did you get 1.1.1 or 1.1.2?


My wife picked one up last week while in Chicago, it was 1.1.1. Those are probably getting scarce now though.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

I just called down to the closest store to where I am and they said they weren't sure what they had. He said he knew they just got a new shipment last week, but he said from looking at the box he couldn't tell what version it was... argh...


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

scandy said:


> I just called down to the closest store to where I am and they said they weren't sure what they had. He said he knew they just got a new shipment last week, but he said from looking at the box he couldn't tell what version it was... argh...


The fourth and fifth digits of the serial number (which is available on the outside of the box) tell you what production week that iPhone is. I believe week 44 was the last week of 1.1.1. My wife's is a week 44 (and 1.1.1, as previously mentioned). I've heard mixed reports that some week 43 and 44 iPhones had 1.1.2, but nothing definitive. At the very least, week 45 and up are 1.1.2.

Hope that helps.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah that helps a lot. Just looked at the box for mine and I guess its a week 30 phone. I'll call back down to that store and see if he can look into it.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

*So has anyone got an iphone from Buffalo in the past few days?*

Anyone had any luck getting an iphone from the Buffalo Apple Store in the past few days? Thinking of going across to pick one up. Does it actually work with just an Ontario drivers licence?


----------



## stewieG (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought one on the 20th along with rock band. Went to apple store in Walden Galleria, used canadian credit card and my ontario drivers license, nice girl at the counter told me i have untill 2 weeks after christmas for returns due to holidays, there was a 10% restocking fee on open boxes, and gave me warning that she couldn't guarantee it would work in Canada and warranty would be void if it was modded. Then she asked if I wanted just one and told me to recycle the bag. That was my experience at the apple store.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

*firmware?*

and the firmware was 1.1.1? The one that u picked up on the 20th....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

stewieG said:


> I bought one on the 20th along with rock band. Went to apple store in Walden Galleria, used canadian credit card and my ontario drivers license, nice girl at the counter told me i have untill 2 weeks after christmas for returns due to holidays, there was a 10% restocking fee on open boxes, and gave me warning that she couldn't guarantee it would work in Canada and warranty would be void if it was modded. Then she asked if I wanted just one and told me to recycle the bag. That was my experience at the apple store.


Welcome to ehMac! and thank you for an excellent first post. Much appreciated.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

stewieG said:


> I bought one on the 20th along with rock band. Went to apple store in Walden Galleria, used canadian credit card and my ontario drivers license, nice girl at the counter told me i have untill 2 weeks after christmas for returns due to holidays, there was a 10% restocking fee on open boxes, and gave me warning that she couldn't guarantee it would work in Canada and warranty would be void if it was modded. Then she asked if I wanted just one and told me to recycle the bag. That was my experience at the apple store.


That's been my experience with the Lynnwood Apple Store in Seattle.
They kindly reminded me that the limit is 2 per person (credit card).

November 19th

1.1.1 Phone (week 44) and a 1.02 Phone (week 26)


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Welcome to ehMac! and thank you for an excellent first post. Much appreciated.


my parents just bought 4 (mom + dad) (also went in twice in 3 days to get 4)

in aventura mall florida(they are there for vacation)

and paid with cnd visa, and licsense

she asked if they were bringing them back to canada

and they said they were for american friends! lol


----------



## stewieG (Nov 21, 2007)

TCB said:


> and the firmware was 1.1.1? The one that u picked up on the 20th....


It looks like it is a week 45 by the serial number on the box...and after checking firmware version it looks to be 04.02.13_G or 1.1.2. 

Guess I gotta wait.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

stewieG said:


> It looks like it is a week 45 by the serial number on the box...and after checking firmware version it looks to be 04.02.13_G or 1.1.2.


Aparently 44 and earlier is still 1.1.1 but 45 and on are the not yet unlocked OTB 1.1.2


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

*1.1.2...*

That's too bad. I was hoping Walden still had some week 44's or earlier...


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

anyone making the trip across the border tomorrow for "Black Friday"?? I'm thinking about it...just to grab one and then wait till 1.1.2 get's hacked..


----------



## FamousPlayer (Nov 22, 2007)

TCB said:


> anyone making the trip across the border tomorrow for "Black Friday"?? I'm thinking about it...just to grab one and then wait till 1.1.2 get's hacked..


My wife is gone "Black Friday" shopping for a couple of days.. She is going to pick me up one tomorrow morning 

I will let you know what version it is when she gets back home on Saturday..

FamousPlayer


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

*New unlock?*



stewieG said:


> It looks like it is a week 45 by the serial number on the box...and after checking firmware version it looks to be 04.02.13_G or 1.1.2.
> 
> Guess I gotta wait.



Do you think they'll come out with an unlock for the newer ones?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

TCB said:


> Do you think they'll come out with an unlock for the newer ones?


yes


just wait a week or two and there will be one


----------



## FamousPlayer (Nov 22, 2007)

My wife texted me this morning.. She got me an iPhone with 44 on the box for 4th and 5th digits at Walden Galleria mall.

Hmmm did I luck out with 1.1.1 well in to week 45?

I sure hope so, she will be home tomorrow night.


----------

